# Just purchased from original owner



## Jrock (Jan 12, 2020)

First post and question, 
I just bought a one owner, #’s matching 1967 GTO, it was restored in 1984 , so it’s not a true survivor. So heres my question, it has redline tires on it now but they were sitting for a while and definitely need to be replaced . Would it effect the value of the vehicle if I don’t put redlines back on it ? The reason I’m asking, a set of redlines would run me about $1000 as opposed to a set of BF Goodrich which would cost me $400. Any thoughts or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Tires can always be changed, If you are planning on selling it soon, put on redlines, if you are keeping it put on the white letters drive it and have some fun!


----------



## Jrock (Jan 12, 2020)

Lemans guy said:


> Tires can always be changed, If you are planning on selling it soon, put on redlines, if you are keeping it put on the white letters drive it and have some fun!


Very good point . I do plan on keeping it for awhile.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd turn the white letters in though.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrock (Jan 12, 2020)

True


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Where do you get bf Goodrich for $400? A set of 2 or 4?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I like the white letters......I sport them...Cooper Cobra Radial GT tires...have a better wear rating than the Goodrich......Summit has them $113 apiece....

But the BF Goodrich are good as well...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have bee n reading some poor quality on the BFG's also in the last year or 3 ...
a few things come to mind

what rims are u running rally I's ? II 's? 14x6 ?

what color is the car ?? redlines go with most colors ,,,

always check the manufacture dates b4 mounting..

I buy from Coker,,,, always had fresh tires none over 10 months old,,


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Ah, good point blkjudge, Coker is a good source as well.......in CHattanooga..

just bought some Coopers from Summit, 7 months old...

Get em a reputable source, so you don’t have problems.....


----------



## Las Vegas KIT (Feb 17, 2014)

Jrock,

I took my redlines off and stored them in the garage. I put on some meatier tires, some Cragars and +2 coils. I get more looks now than before and enjoy driving it. I can go back to 'day 1' any time I want or need to.

Have fun!


----------



## edolbud3 (Jan 12, 2017)

I got the part # for the redlines from the Coker site then ordered them from Town Fair tire about the same price but mounting, balancing and alignment were included


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Jrock said:


> First post and question,
> I just bought a one owner, #’s matching 1967 GTO, it was restored in 1984 , so it’s not a true survivor. So heres my question, it has redline tires on it now but they were sitting for a while and definitely need to be replaced . Would it effect the value of the vehicle if I don’t put redlines back on it ? The reason I’m asking, a set of redlines would run me about $1000 as opposed to a set of BF Goodrich which would cost me $400. Any thoughts or suggestions. Thanks


Welcome to the group! ‘67 GTOs are beautiful cars. I personally like redlines on ‘64-67 GTO’s, as well as other muscle cars of that era. That’s what I run on my ‘65 GTO, they look awesome and add a really cool, period correct look that others notice and appreciate too. Redlines were popular back in the day for a relatively short period of time. Raised White Letter tires on the other hand have been popular ever since but the redlines are more unique. I like cool, uniqueness. Redlines are about twice the price of a good RWL but to me they’re worth it. And with RWL tires you have to be careful not to put on some oddball/no-name brand that look cheap. Some of those off brands can look pretty funky and not in a good way. GTO’s are classy cars, keep it classy. Look at pictures and see what you like that fits the vibe you’re after. The details do matter.


----------



## GTORAD (Jun 21, 2015)

I buy my Coopers from Walmart. They have a reputation.


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

nick rice said:


> I'd turn the white letters in though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


If you want to be period correct white letters go on the outside. i was a teen in the late 60’s if you got spotted with letters in people thought there was something wrong with you....not to mention raised letters cost extra back then. I still run them out today on my 66 convertible, adds to the beauty of the car.....in my opinion...which is all we’re talking about here


----------



## biker1052 (Jan 4, 2019)

Jrock said:


> First post and question,
> I just bought a one owner, #’s matching 1967 GTO, it was restored in 1984 , so it’s not a true survivor. So heres my question, it has redline tires on it now but they were sitting for a while and definitely need to be replaced . Would it effect the value of the vehicle if I don’t put redlines back on it ? The reason I’m asking, a set of redlines would run me about $1000 as opposed to a set of BF Goodrich which would cost me $400. Any thoughts or suggestions. Thanks


JRock, I use the BFG RWL tires on my 67 GTO. I'm on my second set and have never had any problems with them. I have also used Cooper's in the past but found a local dealer where I get a really good deal on the BFGs. Personally I like the look of the RWL tires better.


----------



## johny (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't think you lower the car's value by replacing the redlines with radials. Coker sells Firestone Wide Oval Radial Redline tires that have the period correct look of bias ply with the advantages of steel belted radials. Prices start at $268.00 each. The correct looking tires are a nice finishing touch.


----------



## PSM1961 (Sep 18, 2018)

Jrock said:


> First post and question,
> I just bought a one owner, #’s matching 1967 GTO, it was restored in 1984 , so it’s not a true survivor. So heres my question, it has redline tires on it now but they were sitting for a while and definitely need to be replaced . Would it effect the value of the vehicle if I don’t put redlines back on it ? The reason I’m asking, a set of redlines would run me about $1000 as opposed to a set of BF Goodrich which would cost me $400. Any thoughts or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## PSM1961 (Sep 18, 2018)

Jrock said:


> First post and question,
> I just bought a one owner, #’s matching 1967 GTO, it was restored in 1984 , so it’s not a true survivor. So heres my question, it has redline tires on it now but they were sitting for a while and definitely need to be replaced . Would it effect the value of the vehicle if I don’t put redlines back on it ? The reason I’m asking, a set of redlines would run me about $1000 as opposed to a set of BF Goodrich which would cost me $400. Any thoughts or suggestions. Thanks


What wheels are you using? Different tires have a unique look with different wheels. 
White letter tires, redline, blackwell give your car three different personalities.
Get ones that make you happy, not will it effect the value. 
Good Luck


----------



## gtovet49 (Jun 24, 2017)

My choice.


----------

